# Very Delayed Acceleration / No Fix



## aircrook (Aug 8, 2018)

So we have had a 2018 Tiguan SEL Prem 4-Motion for a little over a year. Up until this June it was the best car we have ever owned and a joy (as long as the auto-stop doesn't take the wheel out of your hand at an off camber stop). 

But now when trying to go from a stop it acts like it is confused and doesn't actually accelerate. It's getting worse and it is getting to point that we don't trust this car to actually work as a car sometimes. Highway is no issue, but holy crap it is scary when you put your foot down and nothing happens. 

Took it tot the dealer today for the second time and this time they "confirmed the customer issue of delay" but there are "no known repairs at this time" and "vehicle is operating same as like model". 

we also a lucky enough to have a 2013 Jetta GLI base and that car is just insane good. 

Is it me or is this insane?:banghead: I can't believe I have spend almost $40K on a car that doesn't actually accelerate through an intersection. Called VW America but hold times were 1.5 hours or they said they would call back but didn't. 

What would you do?


----------



## dondalk (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the same issue. Dealer states car performs as should. Should keep in sport mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aircrook (Aug 8, 2018)

That does help... But Jesus... that and my ambient disco lighting got taken away... WTF!!


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

The transmission in this car just flat out sucks. Sometimes you get a delay/lag. Sometimes you don't. Sometimes the car rockets off the line, sometimes if feels like its going to stall. There is just no consistency with the acceleration at all. It actually makes the car much harder to drive than it should be.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

rkfast said:


> The transmission in this car just flat out sucks. Sometimes you get a delay/lag. Sometimes you don't. Sometimes the car rockets off the line, sometimes if feels like its going to stall. There is just no consistency with the acceleration at all. It actually makes the car much harder to drive than it should be.



Totally agree.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Same here and they told me that it's the way the 8 speed shifts. I told them it wasn't like this when I bought it a year ago. They had other employees drive it and they all said it drives like the others.

This thing scares me when I have to get on a parkway with short on ramps. I have to just floor it and wait for the little power it has to come back on. I have been reading online that a lot of people are complaining about it to. I feel it is a safety problem. I think they will have to do something with this and if they do make a change to the computer will it get worse gas mileage.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the end of summer. Low gear acceleration is bad, but with the a/c within the first few minutes after startup, it is crazy slow. Only fix is to put it into manual and flip it. Then it does much better because it's not sloshing around between 1-3.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

If you push the shifter over to manual mode, what gear is it in when its exhibiting this behavior?

What mode do you have the transmission in? E, D, or S?

Do you use the Custom drive profile? (Push the button in the center of the Terrain dial and choose "Custom" on the info touchscreen) If so, what do you have your setting adjusted to for Transmission?


There's been a LOT of confusion and upset posts about the transmission in these cars. I'm hoping to establish whether this is a case of the transmission doing something WRONG, or just doing something that the driver is _not expecting it to do._ 

I know that in mine, when the drive profile is set to Eco or Custom (in which I have the trans set to Eco), our Tiguan will often start in 3rd gear when the car is pointed level or downhill, and in 2nd gear when pointed uphill. Third gear feels EXTREMELY doggy, especially if you're expecting 2nd or 1st. It takes a lot of throttle to get the equivalent motion you'd expect from a "traditional" automatic. One thing I've also found is that it takes basically full throttle before the transmission will downshift to 1st, and the acceleration in 2nd (and even 3rd when the boost shows up) is fine for most situations - it just takes a lot of throttle to get there.

I think a big part of it is that people are used to automatic transmissions that JUMP when you tap the throttle from a start. Personally, I despise this behavior of automatics, so I very much like the smooth start of the Tiguan in Eco mode. Other people might miss the snap, and confuse it for a lack of power.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

GavinD said:


> I think a big part of it is that people are used to automatic transmissions that JUMP when you tap the throttle from a start. Personally, I despise this behavior of automatics, so I very much like the smooth start of the Tiguan in Eco mode. Other people might miss the snap, and confuse it for a lack of power.


I am not positive, but what i think is happening is: In Eco the transmission starts in third, then it down shifts into first or second when you give it a little more gas. This causes the car to start slowly then accelerate quickly when it down shifts. This equals a very jerky start(not smooth).

I also notice when it is in Eco, if you are not smooth with the gas pedal while driving around, the transmission will downshift then shift back up quickly which also gives a little jerk or feels like a stumble.

I believe I can adjust my driving style to lessen some of these issues, but it is much harder to try to explain to my wife.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Absolutely have the same issue and agree acceleration is so inconsistent. Sometimes it feels like you’re towing and anchor, other times it’s oretty jumpy. I’ve had several occasions where I was pulling out into traffic with normal throttle and I was just not getting acceleration. Other times at the same throttle Input, I’m moving quickly. Agree it’s dangerous and unpredictable.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

The 2018 Tiguan is dangerously slow. I've started driving in sport mode only. Every time I get in the car I shift it into sport. (because you can't have it automatically start in sport). My fuel economy has taken a hit but it's worth it. Even still the car just doesn't have the power to pass a car or anything. Luckily in sport mode there's no transmission lag which is the worst.

My friend has a 2017 Ford Escape with the 2.0 Ecoboost. He has about 250hp (70 more than the Tiguan) and his car is a rocket compared to the tiguan. And he still gets decent fuel economy. 

VW is doing it all wrong with this new Tiguan.

I wish VW would come out with their own tune for these cars that doesn't void the warranty. Kinda like how Volvo does Polestar tunes to their models if you want it. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Make sure the mode is not on either on Eco or Custom where custom has "Eco" as one of the settings.


----------



## tpm1234 (Aug 3, 2018)

I have had my SE 4M for a month now, just over 1400mi. Mine exhibits the same behavior, but a couple of things I do to control it is: don't stomp on the gas, the torque is at the low end of the RPMs, so getting it to rev high helps to create the pauses, so I keep a steady pressure with controlled increases in the pressure, I find this car to be very quick if I don't force the revs too high; I keep the car, all the time, in either sport mode or custom mode; and if I am in slow stop/go traffic I'll usually put the transmission into sport. I still get goofy pauses at times, but I find doing this that I have minimized the occurrences. My gas mileage through this first month has been about 25 for spirited, mixed driving. So I am not getting too annoyed at this point...and like one of the earlier posts indicated about putting into manual...when I do that, and keep at 4th or 5th and stop the gears from hunting and pecking, this thing just flys down the road.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

GavinD said:


> If you push the shifter over to manual mode, what gear is it in when its exhibiting this behavior?
> 
> What mode do you have the transmission in? E, D, or S?
> 
> ...



I can't really agree with you more. Have people ever started in 2nd with manual? It's much smoother for passengers. You want that power and snappiness drive in sport mode. While I do also agree that the MPG's are not amazing, it's very possible if you're not driving like an A88hole to get 30 MPG. I can also see from you collection, you've know what a underpowered engine feels like (beetle). There's a huge difference to literally not being able to pass someone going 60 mph vs saying "i can pass a single car" but really you have more than enough power to accelerate even up a hill while doing 60 mph... 

Here's my biggest thing. This is an SUV. It sounds like people should be driving a GTI or R. or better yet bought a qudi with a v6.... or at the very least test drove the tiggy first haha


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

GavinD said:


> If you push the shifter over to manual mode, what gear is it in when its exhibiting this behavior?
> 
> What mode do you have the transmission in? E, D, or S?
> 
> ...



I’m having the same issue as everyone else. My car is not a 4 motion so I don’t have the terrain dial or custom settings. I get sport, auto and manual. So I doubt it really has anything to do with the settings. Th trans in this car is just plain garbage and they need to do something about it.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> I’m having the same issue as everyone else. My car is not a 4 motion so I don’t have the terrain dial or custom settings. I get sport, auto and manual. So I doubt it really has anything to do with the settings. Th trans in this car is just plain garbage and they need to do something about it.


From a stop when you put it in manual and hit the gas what gear doesn't it begin with. Is it first or second or even third as he was suggesting. I'll test it out myself tomorrow also.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

MisterF said:


> I am not positive, but what i think is happening is: In Eco the transmission starts in third, then it down shifts into first or second when you give it a little more gas. This causes the car to start slowly then accelerate quickly when it down shifts. This equals a very jerky start(not smooth).
> 
> I also notice when it is in Eco, if you are not smooth with the gas pedal while driving around, the transmission will downshift then shift back up quickly which also gives a little jerk or feels like a stumble.
> 
> I believe I can adjust my driving style to lessen some of these issues, but it is much harder to try to explain to my wife.


From my experience driving the car, Eco mode in particular is very conscious not only of throttle angle, but the SPEED at which throttle angle changes.

If you stab the throttle, even if you only go from 10% to 50%, it will downshift. If you smoothly increase from 10-50%, it will hold the same gear and just open the throttle up and build some boost. The result is much smoother acceleration, more boost, lower revs, and very good fuel economy. I do still occasionally experience a 3-2 downshift when starting, but it's typically in a situation where a downhill changes to an uphill right after starting. I ALMOST NEVER experience a 3-1 or 2-1 downshift when driving in Eco mode. I've got to actually hit the kickdown button to get to first gear.

If I know I need to jump out into traffic, I pull the shifter into Sport mode. That always starts in 1st.

Also worth noting, Eco mode uses Budack cycle a LOT. This can also be felt as a stumble or a shudder as, from what I can tell, it's not the smoothest combustion cycle. It works, though; our lifetime mileage average over 6000mi is >31mpg.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GavinD said:


> From my experience driving the car, Eco mode in particular is very conscious not only of throttle angle, but the SPEED at which throttle angle changes.
> 
> If you stab the throttle, even if you only go from 10% to 50%, it will downshift. If you smoothly increase from 10-50%, it will hold the same gear and just open the throttle up and build some boost. The result is much smoother acceleration, more boost, lower revs, and very good fuel economy. I do still occasionally experience a 3-2 downshift when starting, but it's typically in a situation where a downhill changes to an uphill right after starting. I ALMOST NEVER experience a 3-1 or 2-1 downshift when driving in Eco mode. I've got to actually hit the kickdown button to get to first gear.
> 
> ...


What is budak cycle?


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

ice4life said:


> What is budak cycle?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjM14JBPdBI


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

MisterF said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjM14JBPdBI


Very cool- is this 2.0t only? or all vag engines


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Very cool- is this 2.0t only? or all vag engines


Not all VAG engines. Only 2.0T engine Model Number: EA888 Gen.3b. All I know is that Tiguan has it and the new Audi A4 will have it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Dizzlez said:


> Not all VAG engines. Only 2.0T engine Model Number: EA888 Gen.3b. All I know is that Tiguan has it and the new Audi A4 will have it.


Got it- so the 2.0t that takes reg gas; ie the arteon, tiguan, atlas tsi and a4 ultra.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

ice4life said:


> Got it- so the 2.0t that takes reg gas; ie the arteon, tiguan, atlas tsi and a4 ultra.


Just the Tiguan, currently. The A4 Ultra is similar but technically different.
The Passat WILL get B-cycle, but not in 2018.
The Atlas TSI and the Arteon TSI are similar in output, but I'm not sure of the specifics. No B-cycle.
The GTI and R are tuned in the other direction - no B-cycle.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Weird. Drove it in eco this morning and it actually seems better. Less transmission confusion and just smoother. This car makes no sense.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

What is the model # of the transmission in the 2018 tiguan. What other cars have this transmission? Do other cars with this transmission have this issue?


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

BTLew81 said:


> Weird. Drove it in eco this morning and it actually seems better. Less transmission confusion and just smoother. This car makes no sense.


When I drive it in eco, and the transmission hasn't had time to warm up, it stumbles between what I believe is 3rd and 4th, and again between 4th and 5th. 

Anyone else?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

I completely agree that the transmission is inconsistent, unreliable, and unsafe because of its unpredictable behavior. I find myself being more and more cautious with regards to gaps in traffic that I *should* be able to squeeze into, but don't trust the car to actually go when I push on the go pedal. I find myself often regretting my purchase (SEL-P 4motion) because of how unpleasant it can be to drive.

I get it - it's a crossover. That's not the point here. And it might be the case that the apologists on this thread have cars that aren't behaving the same way. But when you also have people talking about the minutiae of their technique to make the driving behavior suck less, then there is DEFINITELY something that needs fixing. As far as I'm concerned, the WHOLE POINT of a CUV with an auto trans is to make it easy for people who don't care about driving and want it to JUST WORK. Yes, if you're driving a high torque, highly sprung clutch in a tuned performance vehicle there is a lot of technique for smooth launching, shifting, and driving. The Tiguan, however, should just go where you point it and accelerate in a consistent, linear fashion. Doesn't have to be fast, but you should be able to rely on it doing the same thing every time. And not lurching/surging at low speeds, making me look like a dumbass in the grocery store parking lot either.
I have always left it in Sport mode, but recently have been screwing around with the other settings just to see if something will make it behave like a modern vehicle should.
My 2 cents.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tykles said:


> I completely agree that the transmission is inconsistent, unreliable, and unsafe because of its unpredictable behavior. I find myself being more and more cautious with regards to gaps in traffic that I *should* be able to squeeze into, but don't trust the car to actually go when I push on the go pedal. I find myself often regretting my purchase (SEL-P 4motion) because of how unpleasant it can be to drive.
> 
> I get it - it's a crossover. That's not the point here. And it might be the case that the apologists on this thread have cars that aren't behaving the same way. But when you also have people talking about the minutiae of their technique to make the driving behavior suck less, then there is DEFINITELY something that needs fixing. As far as I'm concerned, the WHOLE POINT of a CUV with an auto trans is to make it easy for people who don't care about driving and want it to JUST WORK. Yes, if you're driving a high torque, highly sprung clutch in a tuned performance vehicle there is a lot of technique for smooth launching, shifting, and driving. The Tiguan, however, should just go where you point it and accelerate in a consistent, linear fashion. Doesn't have to be fast, but you should be able to rely on it doing the same thing every time. And not lurching/surging at low speeds, making me look like a dumbass in the grocery store parking lot either.
> I have always left it in Sport mode, but recently have been screwing around with the other settings just to see if something will make it behave like a modern vehicle should.
> My 2 cents.


This was exactly me experience when I was in a tig loaner for 3 months. The 2.0t ultra engine (arteon, tig, atlas tsi, a4 ultra) which runs on regular is the issue imo. It has horrid turbo lag and it is very unpredictable. My experience was that it would laggggg then jolt up. And putting it in sport mode just made it more sensitive rather than more responsive. And it is such a shame, because the old PQ35 tig was so linear in its power delivery. Heck, all the old 2.0ts were extremely linear with minimal turbo lag compared to this new de-tuned version. Christ VW, I would rather use premium gas than deal with the stress of driving it in bustling traffic..


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

ice4life said:


> This was exactly me experience when I was in a tig loaner for 3 months. The 2.0t ultra engine (arteon, tig, atlas tsi, a4 ultra) which runs on regular is the issue imo. It has horrid turbo lag and it is very unpredictable. My experience was that it would laggggg then jolt up. And putting it in sport mode just made it more sensitive rather than more responsive. And it is such a shame, because the old PQ35 tig was so linear in its power delivery. Heck, all the old 2.0ts were extremely linear with minimal turbo lag compared to this new de-tuned version. Christ VW, I would rather use premium gas than deal with the stress of driving it in bustling traffic..




does everyone use regular 87 octane??

Also I’m not sure I follow when you say it wasn’t you Orr sensitive vs responsive. I feel like it’s the same thing?


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

tykles said:


> I completely agree that the transmission is inconsistent, unreliable, and unsafe because of its unpredictable behavior. I find myself being more and more cautious with regards to gaps in traffic that I *should* be able to squeeze into, but don't trust the car to actually go when I push on the go pedal. I find myself often regretting my purchase (SEL-P 4motion) because of how unpleasant it can be to drive.
> 
> I get it - it's a crossover. That's not the point here. And it might be the case that the apologists on this thread have cars that aren't behaving the same way. But when you also have people talking about the minutiae of their technique to make the driving behavior suck less, then there is DEFINITELY something that needs fixing. As far as I'm concerned, the WHOLE POINT of a CUV with an auto trans is to make it easy for people who don't care about driving and want it to JUST WORK. Yes, if you're driving a high torque, highly sprung clutch in a tuned performance vehicle there is a lot of technique for smooth launching, shifting, and driving. The Tiguan, however, should just go where you point it and accelerate in a consistent, linear fashion. Doesn't have to be fast, but you should be able to rely on it doing the same thing every time. And not lurching/surging at low speeds, making me look like a dumbass in the grocery store parking lot either.
> I have always left it in Sport mode, but recently have been screwing around with the other settings just to see if something will make it behave like a modern vehicle should.
> My 2 cents.


This is spot on. I can deal with the average power. I can even deal with turbo lag. Its the inconsistent nature of this vehicle which is mind boggling. Sometimes it stutters, sometimes it lurches, sometimes it launches smoothly. Its all over the place. 

As you speak to above, my wife's vehicle is a Mazda CX-5. HARDLY a powerful car. Probably less so than the Tig. BUT...the damned power is consistent. You press the pedal and it reacts properly.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

tykles said:


> I completely agree that the transmission is inconsistent, unreliable, and unsafe because of its unpredictable behavior. I find myself being more and more cautious with regards to gaps in traffic that I *should* be able to squeeze into, but don't trust the car to actually go when I push on the go pedal. I find myself often regretting my purchase (SEL-P 4motion) because of how unpleasant it can be to drive.
> 
> I get it - it's a crossover. That's not the point here. And it might be the case that the apologists on this thread have cars that aren't behaving the same way. But when you also have people talking about the minutiae of their technique to make the driving behavior suck less, then there is DEFINITELY something that needs fixing. As far as I'm concerned, the WHOLE POINT of a CUV with an auto trans is to make it easy for people who don't care about driving and want it to JUST WORK. Yes, if you're driving a high torque, highly sprung clutch in a tuned performance vehicle there is a lot of technique for smooth launching, shifting, and driving. The Tiguan, however, should just go where you point it and accelerate in a consistent, linear fashion. Doesn't have to be fast, but you should be able to rely on it doing the same thing every time. And not lurching/surging at low speeds, making me look like a dumbass in the grocery store parking lot either.
> I have always left it in Sport mode, but recently have been screwing around with the other settings just to see if something will make it behave like a modern vehicle should.
> My 2 cents.


Apparently my Tiguan is a golden gift from the Teutonic gods. Or my right foot is.

Listen, driving in Eco mode is funky; I won't argue that. It takes a delicate throttle foot to achieve good results and smooth operation. This mode exists to try to squeeze the most out of every gallon of fuel, but it's just not for everyone. Nine times out of 10, when I drive this car, I'm driving in suburban and rural Maine. I don't NEED rapid acceleration to feel safe; there just aren't enough cars on the road for it to matter. But that 10th time, trying to pull out of the ice cream place when there's a line of Mass plates 3 miles long headed to the lake, Sport mode gives me all the confidence I need to do maneuvers that startle my wife and make my kids squeal like they're on a ride. Furthermore, if I get into a spot and I'm in Eco mode, more throttle fixes everything.

Driving in Drive is the opposite of Eco. You put it in D, it drives like any other modern automatic that's tuned to be somewhat good on fuel: Sometimes it still starts in 2nd (it's got 8 to choose from, I think this is pretty acceptable), but if you tromp on it, it just goes. No fuss, no confusion, no weird behavior. It is, from what I can tell, exceedingly normal. You want to go from 8 to 4 to pass somebody? Right foot to the floor, problem solved, no other thinking required.


Here's a radical suggestion: Maybe the people who are experiencing issues are driving in Eco mode and don't realize it. Perhaps the cluster is even mis-reporting the transmission mode: saying D when it really is in E. But I'm not hearing a lot of replies to my initial question from way back at post #8 of this thread: What mode are you driving in, both in the driver profile and the transmission profile?

I don't think that's it, though. My firm belief is that the people who say this car is too slow have never put the throttle pedal far enough down to feel the kickdown switch.


----------



## tpm1234 (Aug 3, 2018)

I am with GavinD...I do mixed driving everyday going to work, the first leg is back roads up steep hills then onto the highway. This car rarely misses a beat. I keep the drive mode in sport, and the transmission in drive most of the time. When on the highway and I want to pass, then I'll pull it into sport. I normally drive about 75 on the highway and nudging the gas down and going into sport has me flying past other cars doing 75 when I want to pass...no problems keeping up in the fast lane.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

GavinD said:


> tykles said:
> 
> 
> > I completely agree that the transmission is inconsistent, unreliable, and unsafe because of its unpredictable behavior. I find myself being more and more cautious with regards to gaps in traffic that I *should* be able to squeeze into, but don't trust the car to actually go when I push on the go pedal. I find myself often regretting my purchase (SEL-P 4motion) because of how unpleasant it can be to drive.
> ...


I just noticed the "E" and "D" on the wife's Tig today. On initial start up I saw she had it in Eco mode and I guess the transmission was set to Eco mode as well when we first drove somewhere, because I saw an E while putting it in drive.

Then we drove somewhere else and I noticed when I put the car in drive the E was gone and instead it showed a D, but the car was still in Eco mode. Forgot to grab the manual tonight and research it a bit. Not sure if it's all in my head, but I feel like the car drives better when it shows D. I will have to play around with it more tomorrow though.


----------



## tykles (Sep 16, 2017)

GavinD - no offense, but seriously? I've never pushed the accelerator pedal all the way down? That is actually the EXACT problem - sometimes from a stop, a slight nudge of the gas results in the car lurching forward, almost like someone learning to drive manual for the first time. Sometimes I am trying to turn right into traffic and I FLOOR it .... and basically nothing happens. To the point where I am bracing for impact from the car I'm worried is going to be right up my ass in a few seconds. In sport mode. All sport settings. And it isn't just turbo lag - first of all, it's a small turbo, and secondly, it is still completely inconsistent. I know the engine can get the job done - my impression is it's the transmission tuning. If I could choose between an engine tune and a trans tune, I'd take trans in a heartbeat. A few cars ago I had a 98 Honda CRV - AWD with *maybe* 120hp? I drove accordingly, but the point is that I knew what to expect. With my Tig, there are times when it jumps into traffic perfectly, and times when I am certain I'm going to die. With the pedal floored. With the kick down button engaged. With essentially nothing happening.

It might not be all the Tiguans on the road. But please don't patronize and suggest that people with this complaint are incapable of driving a modern car with an auto trans. Simply being on this forum should suggest that most of us "get" driving and care enough about how vehicles drive to be taken at face value. It's like if someone says "My car doesn't have the B-pillar rattle, therefore you are making **** up and it isn't happening to anyone".


----------



## B-cubed (May 3, 2011)

One more "opinion" to add to the mix. This 2018 SE is my third Tiguan after a 2012 and 2016. I have also had seven other VW models dating back to 1984. I KNOW VW. I KNOW how to drive an automatic with multiple modes. I KNOW how a German car should act and respond in similar situations. I will state without hesitation that this transmission and tuning IS A PIECE OF CRAP!

*It is not consistent.* There lies the problem. A driver should not have to continually test each mode and transmission setting to get the damn thing to operate properly. For whatever reason, the car I test drove did not experience the lag or under-power problem in either D drive or S sport mode. I actually liked the drive in sport mode enough that I bought the new one. Now I question my decision every time I drive the car.

I have had the car for a month and driven about 1,000 miles. I have experienced the same problems mentioned in each of the previous replies. I had a talk and separate test drive of my Tig with the service manager. When I complained about the sluggishness and throttle lag, he responded, "This is how these new models operate. VW thinks it is just fine." If the initial test drive had shown these problems I never would have bought the 2018. Now all I have to look forward to is 71 more months of warranty and an inconsistently operating SUV. I'm pissed at VW and even more pissed at myself.


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

I keep it in sport and it's okay 95% of the time. I don't call it sport mode, I call it correct mode.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

B-cubed said:


> For whatever reason, the car I test drove did not experience the lag or under-power problem in either D drive or S sport mode. I actually liked the drive in sport mode enough that I bought the new one. Now I question my decision every time I drive the car..


You didn't test drive the actual car you purchased?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> You didn't test drive the actual car you purchased?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

Dude, Start-Stop is just terrible for any car. Imagine that your starter is going through double to triple the amount of use just to save an insignificant amount of gas?

I IMMEDIATELY turn it off as soon as I'm in my Tiguan. It makes sense after a year of driving that some kind of wear and tear on something to do with Auto-Start-Stop mechanics is going to give you problems.

I love cars, but one thing I hate in this industry is how they're being made more and more to 'drive us' instead of us 'driving them.'

I want to be in control of my car. I don't need lane assist, start-stop, blah blah blah cause that's just breeding a nation of mediocre drivers.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Goose---Lung said:


> Dude, Start-Stop is just terrible for any car. Imagine that your starter is going through double to triple the amount of use just to save an insignificant amount of gas?
> 
> I IMMEDIATELY turn it off as soon as I'm in my Tiguan. It makes sense after a year of driving that some kind of wear and tear on something to do with Auto-Start-Stop mechanics is going to give you problems.
> 
> ...


Just to quip, start/stop isn't to save gas, it's to cut down exhaust. Not using fuel is a small byproduct when idling for long times, but is not the main intent of the system. They are also (theoretically) designed with the higher wear in mind. With pretty much all new cars coming with them, the increased wear on starter motors are anecdotal at best. 

The rest of your post, I agree with.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Just to throw a bone in the mix, I had a SE FWD loaner, and it drove very differently than my 4Motion. I realize it's the same transmission but the software must be different because they behave very differently. 

Eco mode is ****. Eco will display all the problems you guys are mentioning, consistently. 

I, for one, haven't had much issue my 4Motion as far as acceleration goes. It's consistent, and I can accurately predict what my throttle input is going to do to the car. 

Also, fwiw, the transmission is made in Japan, so it's technically not german, nor VW. But I get it, it's inside a VW, blah blah. 

I get the frustration, but based on my car, some of you guys are exaggerating a bit - I've NEVER felt the transmission made my car unsafe.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Let me add another theory to this...I was reading in the Passat section where they were complaining about acceleration issues as well.

Some people felt that by adding gas higher than 87 octane helped improve acceleration in the 2.0 engine. Not sure if it’s the same engine, but has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

I’m worried after reading through this thread that some of these driving characteristics may eventually reveal themselves in my wife’s SEL-P 4Mo. 

I’ve had quite a bit of seat time in its 10k+ miles in 9 months. The only complaint we have regarding throttle response/acceleration is the initial turbo lag from a dead stop. You really do have to time it right and mash the gas if you’re pulling out in front of cars moving at 45mph and above. From a stop light, this is one of the slowest automatic cars I’ve experienced personally. I don’t quite understand how a car with such a small turbo can have this much lag. With AWD and an 8-speed transmission, initial acceleration should be much, much better (i.e. faster to respond).

We have never driven the car in Eco mode because it’s underpowered to begin with and we get over 30mpg in extended highway driving quite easily. That said, we’ve had zero issues with its acceleration from a roll or passing capabilities on the highway. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Unpredictable Pauses*

I have about 2600 miles on my Tiguan, I think it may drive a little better with premium. at minimum, make sure you are using >86 octane. where I live (>5000ft), the regular is 85 octane which is below the requirements, so you need to use at least mid grade.
(At higher elevations normally aspirated cars do not require as high of an octane, so a lower octane cheaper fuel is sold than at sea level. This is not true for turbo/supercharged cars.)

Keeping it in sport mode, and running premium, seems to reduce the random dead pedal symptom. Give that a try and report back.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

L-Tig said:


> Some people felt that by adding gas higher than 87 octane helped improve acceleration in the 2.0 engine. Not sure if it’s the same engine, but has anyone tried this yet?


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8955809-Which-fuel-are-you-guys-using&p=109330177


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Have you guys tried direct throttle response coding to see if that would help at all?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

the_jeep_now said:


> Have you guys tried direct throttle response coding to see if that would help at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I’ve coded this and it really doesn’t help. It’s all in the trans.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

The cluster DOES have a bug. It reports D when the actual mode on the puck is E after vehicle start. It properly reports E if you switch to E when the engine in on, but not when you start the engine in E.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

the_jeep_now said:


> Have you guys tried direct throttle response coding to see if that would help at all?


I can confirm that this product makes a world of difference with regard to acceleration:

https://www.pedalbox.com/us/


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I can confirm that this product makes a world of difference with regard to acceleration:
> 
> https://www.pedalbox.com/us/


The Pedalbox is a very interesting solution, because all it does is trick the ecu into thinking you are pressing harder on the pedal than you actually are.

It takes the signal from the pedal and adds more resistance to it, then sends it on to the ECU. More resistance = more throttle.

For example: It may make your vehicle think you are pushing the pedal down 50% when you are only pushing it down 25%. 

Please let me know if I am wrong, but the only connections the device has is between the pedal and the ECU.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

MisterF said:


> The Pedalbox is a very interesting solution, because all it does is trick the ecu into thinking you are pressing harder on the pedal than you actually are.
> 
> It takes the signal from the pedal and adds more resistance to it, then sends it on to the ECU. More resistance = more throttle.
> 
> ...



















Here's an installation video from their site. Even if you don't speak German, you can still see what's happening: [video]https://youtu.be/H8DQeSW-0PQ?t=2m14s[/video]


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Judging by how different cars have different degrees of the issue present, are we dealing with a case of underfilled transmissions? It is consistent with the symptoms. Also the fact that it gets better on a warm transmission hints that (thermal expansion of the fluid).
The problem is that I don't think there is an easy way to check the level. This could be the reason this has been flying under the radar for so long. Can somebody desperate enough have a mechanic check the level?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

An underfilled transmission would cause the engine RPM to rev up high (as if the car was in neutral), without the car accelerating, and then bang into gear as the pump eventually gets enough fluid to engage the clutch-packs.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

CC'ed said:


> An underfilled transmission would cause the engine RPM to rev up high (as if the car was in neutral), without the car accelerating, and then bang into gear as the pump eventually gets enough fluid to engage the clutch-packs.


You are talking extreme case. It would explain why the issue is more pronounced in cold and gets better with a warm up. And I don't think it has anything to do with the engine. I'm wondering if 300ml or so added would make a difference. 

Another idea id that the compressor does not create enough pressure to smoothly activate clutch packs. AFAIR Volvos had this issue a while back. If this is the case then there is nothing we can do.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

tdb2 said:


> The cluster DOES have a bug. It reports D when the actual mode on the puck is E after vehicle start. It properly reports E if you switch to E when the engine in on, but not when you start the engine in E.


I wondered this, too, so I played around with it.

If you change to your driver profile when you get in the car, it will choose your previously-selected drive mode (which, in my case is Custom, with the trans set to Eco). HOWEVER, if you start the car without changing driver profiles, it keeps your settings for almost everything, _but _reverts to the *default drive mode* - which displays the D instead of E for your trans gear.

From what I can tell, this is a bug (or a feature), in that it should select the previous drive mode, not the default, _but the cluster reports this correctly_. Manually selecting Custom or Eco causes a definitive change in driving characteristics, consistent with changing from D to E.


----------



## rustwood (Jul 21, 2018)

GavinD said:


> I wondered this, too, so I played around with it.
> 
> if you start the car without changing driver profiles, it keeps your settings for almost everything, _but _reverts to the *default drive mode* - which displays the D instead of E for your trans gear.


How can you tell that you are actually using Eco when it is displaying D? 

I've taken a couple of drives where I manually switched to eco and back to normal. I am not sure, but it does seem to be driving differently than I am used to. If this _is_ the source of my issues, what would be the fastest/easiest way to ensure that I am driving in normal mode?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Goose---Lung said:


> I love cars, but one thing I hate in this industry is how they're being made more and more to 'drive us' instead of us 'driving them.'
> 
> I want to be in control of my car. I don't need lane assist, start-stop, blah blah blah cause that's just breeding a nation of mediocre drivers.


Guys in the 30s
I want to be in control of my car. I don't need automatic timing advance, electric startes, blah blah blah cause that's just breeding a nation of mediocre drivers.

Guys in the 50s
I want to be in control of my car. I don't need power steering, power brakes, blah blah blah cause that's just breeding a nation of mediocre drivers.

Guys in the 60s
I want to be in control of my car. I don't need radial tires, a reclining seats, blah blah blah cause that's just breeding a nation of mediocre drivers.

Guys in the 80s
I want to be in control of my car. I don't need fuel injection, ABS, blah blah blah cause that's just breeding a nation of mediocre drivers

Guys in the 00s
I want to be in control of my car. I don't need an automatic trans, an 8 speaker audio system, blah blah blah cause that's just breeding a nation of mediocre drivers


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Pedalbox*

All it does is change the throttle profile making it more/less sensitive. Why not just reprogram your foot and get in the habit of mashing the throttle pedal and save yourself $350. The Tiguan problem is that it randomly doesn't seem to be paying attention to the throttle. Push the throttle half down, or push it all the way down, the car just pauses and does nothing. As I have reported, running premium seems to help, but being that this is a random symptom, and I have not kept any type of log of the event, It is just my feeling. Kind of like the feeling you get when you put that new K&N air filter in your car and you think you have improved the performance. I would like to hear opinions on if premium has or has not help the Tiguan engine pause problem.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm having the same issues described here. Mainly:

- Throttle has extremely random response, usually very, very slow
- Significant delay when the AC is on, so much so that I got nervous a few times trying to make a left turn across traffic

I've also had the car stall out while shifting from Park to Reverse. Felt like the equivalent of dropping the clutch on a manual at idle. Dealer checked it out and said it was fine, other than an electronic parking break fault code was stored. 

I had another 2018 Tiguan loaner with close to 20K on it, and it drove significantly better than my car. I also heard from a friend of mine that initially his Tiguan was like mine, but has improved a lot since. 

I wonder if there's a break in mode or something on these transmissions?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

rustwood said:


> How can you tell that you are actually using Eco when it is displaying D?
> 
> I've taken a couple of drives where I manually switched to eco and back to normal. I am not sure, but it does seem to be driving differently than I am used to. If this _is_ the source of my issues, what would be the fastest/easiest way to ensure that I am driving in normal mode?


Shift RPM. Eco mode will keep the revs below 1400rpm under light throttle, where regular Drive will let the revs climb to 1800 or so. If you're in 8th gear at 37mph, you're in Eco mode.

That said, my point is that the cluster isn't wrong. It's reporting D because it's _in_ D, even if it _should_ be in E.


----------



## B-cubed (May 3, 2011)

Vento said:


> I'm having the same issues described here. Mainly:
> 
> - Throttle has extremely random response, usually very, very slow
> - Significant delay when the AC is on, so much so that I got nervous a few times trying to make a left turn across traffic
> ...


I'll give it a try on my next fill up and let you know. And yes, I did test drive the car I bought. It was a bit sluggish at first and we wrote it off to it having sat for a couple days. I'm hoping against odds that it is a break-in issue.


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been told that there will be a transmission software update for the 2019 model year Tiguan to improve a majority of these driveability concerns. I'm just hoping that VW will make it available to those with 18 Tiguan's as well


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

skappler said:


> I've been told that there will be a transmission software update for the 2019 model year Tiguan to improve a majority of these driveability concerns. I'm just hoping that VW will make it available to those with 18 Tiguan's as well


That would be great, please keep us updated


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

skappler said:


> I've been told that there will be a transmission software update for the 2019 model year Tiguan to improve a majority of these driveability concerns. I'm just hoping that VW will make it available to those with 18 Tiguan's as well


I drive a Euro R-Line so don't have any of these issues just commenting that there was problem with the transmission (the old 6 speed slushbox) in previous North American Tiguans when the ROW went onto DSG. This sounds to me as if it's the same issue with the new 8 speed you've got. If you have Sport mode easily available then that will manage it for now but I suspect the re-tune of the gearbox will end up being the actual fix as it was with the facelift Tiguans a few years back. We're spoiled here with the more powerful engine (particularly the R-Line) and the DSG box but I do hope for you guys that the updated transmission program will do the job. Incidentally, even in the ROW older versions using the 6 speed slushbox (same as you had in the previous Tiguan) you did have to get used to "stomping on it" if you wanted a fast getaway even running Sport mode. It would seem the throttle pedal "throw" on the Tiguan is quite long and so it takes a little getting used to being a bit more brutal with it when you need urgency !!


----------



## rustwood (Jul 21, 2018)

After putting about 6k miles on my car, this problem seems to have cleared up for me. It is really quite amazing. I am sure it is at least partially due to the fact that I have learned to accelerate a bit differently than I did with my previous car (a Subaru Outback with CVT), but I am also wondering if the car's computer has also adapted to my style of driving. I don't know how much truth there is in it, but I have heard that is a thing. If so, perhaps my initial problems were due to the fact that there were at least a couple hundred miles on my car when I bought it. I know some of those miles were put on bringing it down from another dealer, but there were plenty more that were likely due to many test drives. Perhaps it had "learned" some bad habits during those initial test drives. 

Of course I realize that is 100% speculation. The only other idea I have is that it is break-in related, but that doesn't seem like something that would affect the shifting so dramatically. It is much colder now than when I first bought it, but it was already much better when we were still getting some 90+ degree days.

Has anyone else had this issue clear up for them?

PS - I have also learned to anticipate moving and let off the brake a bit early so that the engine will be started up by the time I hit the accelerator. Obviously that is one element of me changing my driving style, although I don't always do it so I doubt that fully accounts for the improvements in acceleration that I have experienced.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

rustwood said:


> After putting about 6k miles on my car, this problem seems to have cleared up for me. It is really quite amazing. I am sure it is at least partially due to the fact that I have learned to accelerate a bit differently than I did with my previous car (a Subaru Outback with CVT), but I am also wondering if the car's computer has also adapted to my style of driving. I don't know how much truth there is in it, but I have heard that is a thing. If so, perhaps my initial problems were due to the fact that there were at least a couple hundred miles on my car when I bought it. I know some of those miles were put on bringing it down from another dealer, but there were plenty more that were likely due to many test drives. Perhaps it had "learned" some bad habits during those initial test drives.
> 
> Of course I realize that is 100% speculation. The only other idea I have is that it is break-in related, but that doesn't seem like something that would affect the shifting so dramatically. It is much colder now than when I first bought it, but it was already much better when we were still getting some 90+ degree days.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue clear up for them?


Interesting. I've just come from a Subaru Outback with a CVT. I picked up my Tiguan SEL-P a week ago and only have a shade over 200 miles on it. The shifting performance brand new was a bit strange -- way too soon from 1st to 2nd and then 2nd to 3rd, and then would hang in 3rd for an appropriate period. That seems to be improving, but I don't know if that is the transmission changing or whether I'm adapting to it. 

I'll keep my eye on this thread and report back from time to time.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

tdb2 said:


> You are talking extreme case. It would explain why the issue is more pronounced in cold and gets better with a warm up. And I don't think it has anything to do with the engine. I'm wondering if 300ml or so added would make a difference.
> 
> Another idea id that the compressor does not create enough pressure to smoothly activate clutch packs. AFAIR Volvos had this issue a while back. If this is the case then there is nothing we can do.


This is an ecm problem, not a tranny problem.

I get the dead pedal effect when i start up and immediately throw it in reverse. If i don't wait about 10 seconds, it falls flat. If i do it in 3 seconds, cold or warm, the pedal does nothing. 
When i lift off for 5 seconds or so, i notice the engine note change. As soon a i hear that, i know it is fine.


----------



## underscore (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a 2018 SEL-P 4motion, and experienced the stall/delay that everyone mentioned here. Are you sure it's the transmission?

Two things made a huge difference for me (via OBDEleven coding):

1) Changing the throttle response from "Incremental, controlled over time" to "Direct, controlled over threshold value"
2) Deactivating the "Starting Vibration Reduction and Torque Limitation"


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

Purchased Tigi in November Highline (SEL PRIM). 
Before purchasing, test drove 2018 passat 2.0T and Tigi. I found Tigi at the test drive to drive just little bit better. Plus it had all new VW tech features compering to 2018 passat. 
When I got mine Tigi and till this day i'm still trying to adjust my self to this car. Love the car,how it looks, how it drives when you get up the speed on highway how quite it is and how comfortable it is. But just the Turbo lag or transmission programming is confusing and I agree in some cases it is dangerous at first how not responsive it is. Over a month of driving I'm lot better and I hope they will fix this issue. To be fer, every vehicle which has ECO mode is the same slow boring fuel efficiency driving. I had Honda civic two years ago as a loaner and when you press that ECO butten car was like a turtle, didn't want to go anywhere. 

I gave away my 06 passat 2.0T with manual (which I loved driving) for this vehicle!. So for me it was defiantly a transition period and getting used to it. It is the shame that they had to tweak this ENG so much from Tigi1 to have these issues. If they got CRV fuel efficiency numbers than it would of been worth it. But they got some limited improvements in this segment but lost that fun that everybody was buying Tigi1 for. 

Over the years I find that VW relay lost a touch in North America with some of its ENG+TRAN combinations. 
I know in Europe you can choose five different ENG for this vehicle. Having only one ENG in North America they should not have vehicles with this kind of problems coming of that line in Mexico.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

bokiRS said:


> Purchased Tigi in November Highline (SEL PRIM).
> Before purchasing, test drove 2018 passat 2.0T and Tigi. I found Tigi at the test drive to drive just little bit better. Plus it had all new VW tech features compering to 2018 passat.
> When I got mine Tigi and till this day i'm still trying to adjust my self to this car. Love the car,how it looks, how it drives when you get up the speed on highway how quite it is and how comfortable it is. But just the Turbo lag or transmission programming is confusing and I agree in some cases it is dangerous at first how not responsive it is. Over a month of driving I'm lot better and I hope they will fix this issue. To be fer, every vehicle which has ECO mode is the same slow boring fuel efficiency driving. I had Honda civic two years ago as a loaner and when you press that ECO butten car was like a turtle, didn't want to go anywhere.
> 
> ...


My .02
Everyone with frustration needs to post complaint to NTHSB.

this is in no way a knock on the car, I very much love mine too like many here have posted and no car is perfect, so I am totally fine with being patient for VW to do something for more consistent throttle input/versus what the car does in response will be nice. perhaps by then APR will have a tune for the car and transmission and who cares anyways (at least from a perspective of someone who intends to tune their car, those who don't intend to tune, the hopefully VW will offer out new software).


Hopefully with enough complaints, VW will just offer a nice software fix and forget this aftermarket stuff, just a bandaid IMO, manufacturer just needs to correct it. in the meantime very much enjoying all the awesome features, etc. for this gen 2 tiguan. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

bokiRS said:


> It is the shame that they had to tweak this ENG so much from Tigi1 to have these issues. If they got CRV fuel efficiency numbers than it would of been worth it.


Car and Driver found real-world MPG to be better for the Tiguan than for the CR-V. The EPA numbers for the Tiguan are bogus.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Car and Driver found real-world MPG to be better for the Tiguan than for the CR-V. The EPA numbers for the Tiguan are bogus.


Do you have any sources for this. I couldn't find. Especially since Honda is known to fix their EPA numbers.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

bokiRS said:


> Do you have any sources for this. I couldn't find. Especially since Honda is known to fix their EPA numbers.


C/D FUEL ECONOMY:
Observed: 24 mpg
75-mph highway driving: 33 mpg
Highway range: 520 miles

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2018-volkswagen-tiguan-4motion-test-review

I would say in my short ownership experience, HWY MPG (usually around 30+) has outperformed what it has been rated. City on the other hand, had to me been less than rated, perhaps due to the start stop and no consistent throttle response. So... verdict??


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

bokiRS said:


> Do you have any sources for this. I couldn't find. Especially since Honda is known to fix their EPA numbers.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## pouimette (Sep 23, 2020)

*Issue fixed for delayed/sluggish Tiguan*

Go to your local dealer, there is a service bulletin for it, they update the eco and the tranny module and replace a fuel line and remove the snow dam in the intake. Just got it done today and YES!!!!!!! what a difference, now it actually stays in first gear through an intersection and has more pull through out the RPM range, honestly you notice a difference right away!!!!


----------



## Tiggy19 (Jan 21, 2021)

DanTig18 said:


> Totally agree.


Exactly same issue in 2019 Sel Premium 4 motion


----------



## Jimc805 (May 12, 2021)

This issue has been around since 2009 and VW has not fixed it.

it however is not the transmission they and we should concentrate on the “drive by wire” technology of the accelerator gas pedal.

I have same problem as others have mentioned and sport or manual gear does notfix the problem of lag in acceleration.
Folks, drive by wire means there is NO physical rod from the gas pedal to the motor but a wire with a solenoid at each end that should communicate to each other but does not. My service manager told me it was simple turbo lag, that is BS. Turbo lag has to occur at a higher RPM as turbo is kicking in. This problem occurs when you are idling and pulling off from a start. I have owned many cars with turbos and this is either a DESIGN PROBLEM or VW should not be making cars. If this was a turbo lag problem than no one should buy these cars with small turbo fours we should look at the 6cylinder that has power to get out of its own way.

This problem is NOT normal or acceptable!

You should Report this issue to NHTSAas a defect otherwise it will never get resolved! I hope no one ever gets hurt or VW will be in deep water as this problem is now out in the open


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Just curious if anyone has tried using the Carista dongle and setting the Throttle response behavior from Gradual, controlled by time to Direct, controlled by threshold.

I did this on my Tig before I had the ARP Stage 1 tune installed at it most certainly made a difference.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Jimc805 said:


> This issue has been around since 2009 and VW has not fixed it.
> 
> it however is not the transmission they and we should concentrate on the “drive by wire” technology of the accelerator gas pedal.
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah. We've heard it all before. VW has a TCM update, it fixes this issue. Stop whining and go get the update.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm driving a 2021 SE R line. It came with the updated program, so the "Hunting" problem with the transmission has never been an issue. The Drive setting will start from a stop with a smooth transition from 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Then it will hang in 3rd for a few moments until it steps through 4th to 5th gear. If you take your foot off the throttle when you hit 3rd gear, it will step through to 5th and leave you having to press hard to force a downshift and move. It's an economy mode so that's to be expected. I run in sport mode because it will hold each gear longer and most of all, it will hold whatever gear you're in if you lift your foot. That's nice when you leave a stop and start down a grade. If you lift your foot in 3rd gear, it will stay in 3rd instead of stepping up to 5th forcing you to ride the brakes down the hill. My only complaint with the sport mode is that 1st gear is WAY too sensitive to throttle input. It will launch me half way across the intersection with just the slightest touch. If I could back that touchiness down a few notches, it would be great.


----------



## Jimc805 (May 12, 2021)

dondalk said:


> I have the same issue. Dealer states car performs as should. Should keep in sport mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A reply like this is a flat out lie from a service manager. This delayed acceleration on our 2019 Tiguan turbo 3 liter is NOT normal. Our delay can vary from one to six seconds, that is timed from gas pedal floored to motor response. This is VERY DANGEROUS and a service manager that thinks this is normal should be dragged behind the car for a few blocks.

This VW Drive by wire technology SUCKS. I don't like the idea of drive by wire technology but had NO issues with our previous 2016 GMC Terrain which was a great car. If GM has not ruined styling in 2019 and put auto gear selector push button on dash, goofy, I would have staid with GMC.

VW needs to ADDRESS this issue with same creativity that they did with emission control issues that they got fined for by EPA


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Jimc805 said:


> VW needs to ADDRESS this issue with same creativity that they did with emission control issues that they got fined for by EPA


VW has addressed the issue with a TCM update. While not perfect, I'd say it improved drivability by 80%.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Row1Rich said:


> VW has addressed the issue with a TCM update. While not perfect, I'd say it improved drivability by 80%.


I took my 2019 in on Friday. They have to contact tech support on Monday to figure out why I have a delay in accelerating. The best way I describe my experience is like the Tiguan went into a limp mode. I’m at 50k never had this problem until now. The dealer scanned the car and all is well. When the technician took it for a drive it told another story. No lights nothing in the logs to indicate a problem. I’m curious what VW will come back with a fix.


----------

